# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  متابعة تشييع جثمان الحوت من عمان والخرطوم

## الدلميت

*


تسلمت  اسرة محمود عبد العزيز المتواجدة بالاردن شهادة وفاته قبل قليل 
بعد ان  اكمل مستشفى ابن الهيثم الترتيبات ،
وغادرت الخرطوم قبل اكثر من ساعة طائرة  رئاسية متوجهة الى الاردن 
لنقل جثمان فنان الشباب الاول الى الخرطوم 
ومن  المتوقع ان يكون جثمان الفنان الشاب في الخرطوم في الساعة التاسعة مساءا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرر ان يكون وصول جثمان الحوت للخرطوم في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء اليوم الخميس .

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
العزاء لأسرته وكل معجبيه
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تقرر ان يكون وصول جثمان الحوت للخرطوم في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء اليوم الخميس .




يا سلام عليك الكسلاوي .. أدب وذوق ولين جانب .. 
دعني أشكرك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان | الصلاة على جثمان (الحوت) في مسجد ابن الهيثم

 الكوتش : الاردن

 سيتحرك جثمان المطرب الراحل محمود عبد العزيز بعد قليل لمسجد مستشفي ابن  الهيثم لأداء صلاة الجنازة على الفقيد بعد تكفينه داخل المستشفي الذي شهدت  وفاته في التاسعة والنصف من صباح اليوم الخميس .

 ووفقا لما علمه موقع (الكوتش) من مصادره في الاردن فان الجثمان سيصل  للخرطوم عبر طائرة خاصة ستغادر مطار الملكة علياء في الاردن عند الخامسة من  عصر اليوم على ان تصل الخرطوم في الثامنة مساء بتوقيت الخرطوم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مستشفي ابن الهيثم : محمود وصل الاردن في حالة متأخرة

 الاردن : خاص - الكوتش

 كشفت ادارة مستشفي ابن الهيثم بالمملكة الاردنية الهاشمية اليوم الخميس  بان المطرب الراحل محمود عبد العزيز وصل لهم وهو في حالة متأخرة بعد ان كان  قد توقفت معظم اعضائه الحيوية في السودان التي قضا فيها عشرة ايام في  العناية المكثفة بمستشفي رويال كير .

 ووفقا للتقرير الطبي الخص بالمستشفي الذي اطلع عليه مندوب (الكوتش) في  الاردن فان الاطباء بذلوا جهدا كبيرا في علاجه لكنهم لم ينجحوا نظراً لوصل  المريض للمستشفي في حالة مرضية متأخرة , وأجرت ادارة المستشفي  تخطيط  للدماغ واكتشفت عدم وجود أي موجات كهرباء ليتأكد لهم موته السريري .

 وأشار التقرير الى ان ادارة المستشفي رأت ان تمنح اسرة الراحل كل التفاصيل  الخاصة بمرضه لحظة بلحظة خلال محاولاته الطبية المتعلقة بمرضه الى ساعة  اعلان الوفاة عند التاسعة من صباح اليوم الخميس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*ان القلب ليحزن وان العين لتدمع ولانقول الا مايرضى الله وانا لفراقك يامحمود لمحزونون
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وأرحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه 

الهم أرحمه رحمة واسعة اللهم أدخله جنتك اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته


لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون والحمد لله علي ما اراد الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الان | اختناق مروري في المزاد بسبب انصار (الحوت)

خاص : الكوتش 

 يشهد الشارع المؤدي لمنزل المطرب الراحل محمود عبد العزيز بحي المزاد الان   اختناقا مرورياً بسبب محبيه الذين يتوافدون حالياً على منزله الكائن بحي   المزاد بالقرب من مستشفي احمد قاسم للأطفال بمدينة الخرطوم بحري لتقديم   واجب العزاء في وفاته التي حديت قبل قليل بالعاصمة الاردنية عمان.

 وشاهد مندوب (الكوتش) بداء الترتيبات في منزل المطرب الراحل لاستقبال   المعزيين في وفته , وستشهد الساعات القادمة وصول اعداد كبيره من انصار   الفنان وبعضاً من المسئولين في الدولة بجانب زملاء الراحل في الوسط الفني.



  
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*اللهــــم .. أبدله داراً خيراً من داره ، و أهلاً خيراً من أهله ، و زوجاً خيراً من زوجه ،
 و أدخله الجنة و أعزه من عذاب القبر و من عذاب النار

 اللهــــم .. عامله بما أنت أهله ، و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
 
 ...
 اللهــــم .. اجزه عن الاحسان احساناً ، و عن الإساءة عفواً و غفراناً

 اللهــــم .. إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته ، و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين

 اللهــــم .. آنسه في وحدته ، و آنسه في وحشته ، و آنسه في غربته

 اللهــــم .. أنزله منزلاً مباركاً و أنت خير المنزلين

 اللهــــم .. أنزله منازل الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقاً

 اللهــــم .. اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ، و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

 اللهــــم .. افسح له في قبره مد بصره ، و افرش قبره من فراش الجنة

 اللهــــم .. أعذه من عذاب القبر ، و جاف الأرض على جنبيه

 اللهــــم .. املأ قبره بالرضا و النور ،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بتوجيه من الفريق محمد عطا المولى مدير جهاز الامن والمخابرات ستتوجه طائرة خاصة الى الاردن على راسها الفريق عبد القادر يوسف مساعد المدير العام وذلك لنقل جثمان الراحل محمود عبد العزيز الى الخرطوم مع اسرته ومرافقيه .


*

----------


## الدسكو

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
العزاء لأسرته وكل معجبيه
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*لاحول ولاقوة الا باالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الموت سبيل الاولين والاخرين
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار . اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله واغفر له وارحمة ي رب
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*رصدت الزاوية حالات اغماء بمنزل الفنان الراحل محمود عبد العزيز حيث تتواجد جماهير غفيرة ، واعداد كبيرة من محبي الفنان الشاب ، ومع تواجد حالات كثيرة من الاغماء هنالك قلة من عربات الاسعاف حيث تتواجد عربتان فقط ، وقد نقلت العربتان  عدد من حالات الاغماء ، ويكتظ شارع المزاد باعداد كبيرة من محبي الحوت تسببت في توقف حركة المرور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خط سير جثمان الحوت
 تحركت الان طائرة خاصه من مطار الخرطوم الي الاردن لنقل جثمان الحوت
 وستصل مطار الخرطوم عند الساعه 6:00 م
 ومن ثم التوجه الي اتحاد المهن الموسيقيه
 ومن ثم الي منزله بالمزاد
 وسيكون مراسم الدفن في مقابر الصبابي عند الساعه 10:00م
 المصدر ::
 الاذاعة الطبية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*



معلومات عامة


البلد
 السودان

الميلاد
16 أكتوبر 1967
السودان

الوفاة
17 يناير 2013 (العمر: 45 عاماً)

النوع
موسيقى


المهنة
مغني ممثل, ملحن

سنوات النشاط
1988 - 2012




محمود عبد العزيز (16 أكتوبر 1967 - 17 يناير 2013)، مغني سوداني. واحد انجح المغنين في السودان 
*

----------


## سامرين

*الوفاه 17 يناير يادلميت
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح الجنان
*

----------


## سموالروح

*رحمه الله رحمة واسعة 
وادخله فسيح جناته 
وتغاضي عن سيئاته
*

----------


## أبو رشاد

*تبكيك الخلوق بأغزر الدماع حليل أخوي الحوت ، ياربنا تعاليت وتباركت إنه ليس بعزيز عليك ولكن نسألك له الرحمة بقدر ما أسعد الملايين من خلقك

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

الوفاه 17 يناير يادلميت
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح الجنان



لك العتبي دكتورة سامرين
*

----------


## هيثم مبارك

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة يارب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. الف رحمة ونور تغشاك يا محمود




من امام منزل محمود بالمزاد
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ: ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﻓﻘﺪﺍ ﻟﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺍﻥ ﺭﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺻﺪﻣﺔ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻌﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﻈﻢ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻭ ﻻ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻻ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺮﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .. ﺭﺣﻞ ﻣﺄﺳﻮﻓﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻐﺾ ﻣﺒﻜﻴﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺒﺎﺑﻪ .. ﻓﻬﻮ ﻓﻘﺪ  ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻘﺒﻠﻪ ﻗﺒﻮﻻ ﺣﺴﻨﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺭﺣﻴﻠﻪ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﺆﻟﻤﺔ ﻻﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من امام منزل الراحل بالمزاد









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحزن يعم بعثة مروي

 سيطر الحزن على بعثة نادي المريخ المتواجدة بمروي عقب وصول خبر وفاة فنان  الشباب الاول محمود عبد العزيز ، وكان لاعب وسط المريخ احمد الباشا اول من  تلقى الخبر عبر اتصال هاتفي بالاردن، حيث كان احمد الباشا على اتصال دائم  من اجل الاطمئنان على صديقه محمود عبد العزيز ، واخبر الباشا زملاءه وهم في  طريقهم للافطار
 ورغم ان بعثة المريخ كانت في الطريق الى احتفال من قبل  ادارة اللواء 19 الا ان الصمت عم على اللاعبين ، واصبحت اجواء الاحتفال  كلها حزن وعم الصمت الرهيب الحافلة التي تقل بعثة المريخ
 وابدى محمد  موسى مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ حزنه الشديد على رحيل الفنان الذي وصفه  بـ(الاسطورة) وقال:" نيابة عني وعن لاعبي الفريق نعزي كل اسرة محمود وندعو  الله له بالرحمة والمغفرة وان يلهم اله واسرته ومحبيه الصبر والسلوان". 
وقد تحدث الثلاثي الكابتن فيصل العجب وسعيد السعودي واكرم الهادي عن الراحل لقناة النيل الازرق معربين عن حزنهم وحزن البعثة كلها على الراحل وعزوا الشعب السوداني في الفقد الكبير . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصل الى مطار الملكة علياء بالعاصمة الاردنية عمان قبل قليل جثمان فنان  الشباب الاول محمود عبد العزيز بعد انتهاء الاجراءات الخاصة بمستشفى ابن  الهيثم ، وبدأت اجراءت نقله للخرطوم عبر طائرة خاصة من جهاز الامن ، وستهبط  الطائرة الخاصة في مطار الملكة علياء في تمام الساعة الخامسة مساءا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صادف  يوم حادث بص المريخ في منطقة أم مغد بشارع مدني يوم 12 مارس 2003 وهو  الحادث الذي راح ضحيته الثلاثي عز الدين الربيع عضو مجلس المريخ حينذاك  وعبد اللطيف السيد الحاج مدير استادات العاصمة وصديق العمدة مدرب المريخ،  صادف استضافة إحدى القنوات التلفزيونية في المساء للمطرب محمود عبد العزيز،  وكعادة هذه البرامج كانت الترتيب لفواصل غنائية خلال الحوار، ورغم عدم  تنبه إدارة القناة للأجواء الحزينة من بعد الحادث خلال ذلك اليوم وعدم  اكتراثها في تحويل إعداد البرنامج بشكل يراعي مشاعر الناس، رغم كل ذلك كان  محمود عبد العزيز وفيا لهذه المشاعر فحضر إلى الاستديو وتمت محاورته ولكنه  اعتذر بلطف عن الغناء حينما طلبت منه المذيعة تقديم الجديد منه، فقال لها  بكل صدق واحساس، كيف أغني اليوم ونحن اتقدنا أحبة في نادي المريخ، ونجح في  قيادة البرنامج للفكرة التي كان يفترض اصلا تعديلها من إدارة القناة، كبر  محمود أكثر من نظر محبيه وحتى من غير محبيه.
الآن رحل محمود عبد العزيز، الذي ما بخل في تلبية دعوة وصلته من نادي  المريخ وما بخل بتقديم مبادرات لنادي المريخ وجميع لاعبي الفريق من من  تربطهم به علاقة، فكيف يكون رد الدين .. هل يستمر المريخ في تنفيذ فقرة  مهرجانه الغنائية بمشاركة النور الجيلاني وافراح عصام أم يعدل عن ذلك ويحول  الفقرة الغنائية إلى لمسة وفاء لرحيل مبدع عشق المريخ بصدق؟


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاصم البنا وجمال فرفور ولحظات مواساة ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان نقل مباشر من منزل الراحل بالمزاد على قناة الشروق الى حين بدء مراسم وصول جثمانه للخرطوم ومن ثم التشييع


*

----------


## خالد كمال

*نسال الله له الرحمة المغفرة بقدر ما اعطي
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة يارب العالمين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوف تصل طائرة جثمان الحوت في تمام الثامنه مساءا ..
 والان احتلال تام لمدرج الهبوط من قبل الحواته  ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع العلم ان كل الانباء بتقول ان الطائرة ستصل العاشرة الا الربع لمطار الخرطوم
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*تحركت  الطائرة التي تقل جثمان الفنان محمود عبد العزيز من مطار الملكة علياء فى  الأردن قبل قليل متجهه نحو مطار الخرطوم والذى من المتوقع ان تصله فى  الثامنه والنصف مساء وكان جثمان الفنان محمود قد وصل الى مطار الملكة علياء  فى الخامسة حيث اقلعت الطائرة الخاصة التى حضرت من الخرطوم لنقل الجثمان  فى الساعه الخامسة والنصف مساء .
*

----------


## maag ahmed

*                                                                  ان القلب ليحزن وان العين لتدمع ولانقول الا مايرضى الله وانا لفراقك  لمحزونون
                                                                                                        انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

*

----------


## خالد كمال

*اها دا الخايفين منو هرج ومرج في المطار اكرمو مثوا الجثمان وتحطيم للبوابة الشمالية لمحاولة الدخول للمدرج واطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*من  داخل مدرج مطار الخرطوم في حادثه لم يشهدها السودان من قبل .. إنفلات أمني  تااام داخل المدرج وتعطيل للحركه الجوية .. الطائرات تحبس ركابها ولا توجد  طريقه لإنزالهم .. من تكون أيها الحوت لتفعل كل هذا !!
*

----------


## الاحمر

*حشود احتلت ارض المطار في انتظار الجثمان 





*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*رويال كير والفشل في اول اختبار
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عشاق الحوت: يقتحمون البوابة الشمالية للمطار ويدخلون الى مدرج هبوط الطائرات.. انتظارا لجثمان الراحل الفنان الانسان


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*دخلت اعداد كبية من الحضور المتواجدة بالمطار في انتظار جثمان محمود عبد العزيز الى مدرج الطيران الخاص بمطار الخرطوم واكد احد مسؤلي ميناء الخرطوم الجوي استحالة هبوط الطائرة التي تقل الجثمان في وجود هذ العدد الكبير من الجماهير داخل المدرج مؤكدا ان قوانين الطيران الدولي 
تمنع ذلك
عن موقع الزاوية
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شهد مطار الخرطوم صدامات قوية بين الشرطة والحشود الجاهيرية الكبيرة المتواجدة بمطار الخرطوم في انتظارجثمان الفنان محمود عبد العزيز وتم تحطيم المداخل الالكترونية بالمطار..وقامت الشرطة باطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قامت السلطات قبل قليل بتغيير مسارات شارع المطار ، بالخرطوم ، في ظل التواجد الكبير للحشود الجماهيرية التي تنتظر وصول جثمان الفنان الكبير وفنان الشباب الاول محمود عبد العزيز ، وتم قفل شارع المطار نهائيا في اتجاه اي عربة داخلة الى الخرطوم ، فيما عمل رجال الشرطة على فتح الطريق لاي عربة خارجة من الخرطوم ، وتم قفل الطريق من (لفة الجريف) ومنع اي عربة من الدخول الى اتجاه المطار ، وقرب كلية (كمبيوتر مان) قامت السلطات بتغيير مسارات السيارات الى شارع محمد نجيب وبعد الطرق الفرعية الاخرى، 
*

----------


## الاحمر

*ربنا يعدي اليوم دا علي خير

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​والله قمة الفوضى
*

----------


## الاحمر

*








*

----------


## الاحمر

*






*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

من تكون أيها الحوت لتفعل كل هذا !!



علمه عند ربه ياخالد..لكن هو لم يفعل شئياً ولاباستطاعته ان يفعل
نسأل الله له الرحمه والمغفره
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
لماذ لم تحتاط السلطات 
وهذة الجماهير كان متوقع حضورها 
وكان من المفترض ان تكون خطة لمثل هذة الاحداث
*

----------


## شيبا

*مفروض كان يتاجل وصول الجثمان ليوم الغد الجمعة لمزيد من الترتيبات  الامنية  خصوصا انو الجمعة  اجازة والشوارع بتكون فاضية 

وخصوصا ما حدث  كان امر متوقع نسبة للجماهيرية الكبيرة للراحل 


ممكن كان يصل  الجثمان  نهار الجمعة  ومن المطار ينقل  ويتم الصلاة عليه فى الساحة الخضراء المجاورة للمطار  بمشاركة الالاف  من المعجبين 


خطة بسيطة   وكانت ستشرك الالاف  فى مراسم التشييع
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*فعلا قمة الفوضي وللاسف الاحتياطات عملت للمدخل الرئيسي للمطار ولكن الجماهير ابت الا ان تقتحم المطار من الناحية الشمالية
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

علمه عند ربه ياخالد..لكن هو لم يفعل شئياً ولاباستطاعته ان يفعل
نسأل الله له الرحمه والمغفره



يا دكتورة تحياتي

 ﺇﻥ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﻄﺮﺍﻫﻢ ﺗﺄﻟﻤﻨﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﺍﻫﻢ
 ﺇﻥ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻫﻢ ﻛﻴﻔﻦ ﺑﻨﻨﺴﺎﻫﻢ
 ﻋﺎﺭﻓﻴﻦ ﻃﺒﺎﻳﻌﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻴﻮﻧﺎ ﺷﻠﻨﺎﻫﻢ
 ﻣﺎ ﻋﺮﻓﻨﺎ ﺩﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻕ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﺮﻓﻨﺎﻫﻢ

لكي التحية وانا لا استمع لمحمود كثيرا ولكن حبي لمحمود الانسان مثلي مثل معجبيه وكمان حب المريخ كفاية جمعنا مع بعض وكمان يكفي ما رايته اليوم وهو ما قصدته بمقولتي يا اختي

مع خالص ودي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول الجثمان لارض مطار الخرطوم وصعوبة كبيرة جدا حتى ادخل في السيارة التي ستقله

سبحان الله حدث لم يشاهد مثله في السودان من قبل

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اتجاة لتحويل هبوط طائرة جثمان محمود عبد العزيز الى المطار الحربى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺰﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺰﺍﺩ

 ﺣﻀﺮ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺰﺍﺩ ﺑﺒﺤﺮﻯ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻭﻋﺪﺩ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻫﻤﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺽ ﺑﺎﻷﻏﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ .




*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*أدى التدافع الشديد من قبل معجبي الراحل محمود عبد العزيز فنان الشباب الأول في السودان والذين ينتظرون الجثمان القادم من العاصمة الأردنية عمان لأحداث مؤسفة .. حيث أدي التدافع إلي إغلاق شارع مطار الخرطوم بعد ان تضاربت الأنباء زمن وصول الطائرة الخاصة بجهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني التي تم إرسالها لإحضار الجثمان وقد قاد ذلك التدافع الكبير إلي ان تتوقف الحركة المرورية في المسار المؤدي لداخل الخرطوم وتعثر الحركة في المسار المغاير وذلك رغماً عن وجود شرطة المرور التي اضطرت إلي الانسحاب من مكان تجمهر الحواتة.
وقامت بعض الجماهير الاعتداء على مكتب مدير الطيران توحطيم البوابات الإلكترونية ونوافذ تحصيل رسوم الدخول للمطار تماماً، وتحطيم عدد من السيارات، وقد شهد المطار حالات اغماء وسط الجماهير واعتقالات طالت عدد من الجمهور.
الشرطة السودانية استعادت سيطرتها على المدرج واخراج المتظاهرين منه.
وقد قام طيران الامارات بتحويل وجهة رحلة قادمة من دبى لم تستطيع الهبوط إلي السعودية وهبطت بمطار جدة..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في هذه اللحظات لايريد محمود الا الدعاء له فادعو له يااخوان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين
 اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
 اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
 اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة
 اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها
 اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور
 اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وفي جوارك فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار و اغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم ارحم محمود واجعل البركة في ابنائه وقويهم على الثبات وتحمل الفاجعة ياكريم ياعزيز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول  الجثمان الي الخرطوم وكانت حشود كبيرة جدا في استقباله بالمطار وايضا كان  في الاستقبال والي الخرطوم وعدد من الوزراء الاتحاديين والولائيين ومدير  عام الشرطة ،، وستتم الصلاة عليه بأستاد التحرير ومن ثم التشييع بمقابر حلة  حمد ببحري ،، انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

* اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته.
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم.
اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به.
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم انا نتوسل بك اليك ونقسم بك عليك ان ترحمه ولا تعذبه
اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم"
اللـهـم  يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه  في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) .
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير"
اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً .
اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين .
اللـهـم بشره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية" .
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض .
اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك:
"ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان"
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً .
اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
فإنك القائل " إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب "
اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام .
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان.
اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن
يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه
اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً.
وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل.
اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا .
اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان .
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب
وارتفع النشيج والنحيب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات ,
وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق
وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام
والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا .
اللـهـم  ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر  فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا ,  وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم  الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام .
اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده و اغفر لنا و له و اجمعنا معه في جنات النعيم يا رب العالمين .
اللـهـم انزل علي اهله الصبر والسلوان و ارضهم بقضائك.
اللـهـم ثبتهم علي القول الثابت في الحياه الدنيا وفي الاخره ويوم يقوم الاشهاد.
اللـهـم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اّله وصحبه وسلم إلي يوم الدين 

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*لا اله الا الله 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الان على الشروق لحظة تشيع الجثمان فى مطار الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان جموع المشيعيين فى طريقها الى مقابر حلة حمد لوداع محمود عبد العزيز لمثواه الاخير 


*

----------


## سانتو

*الصور مدونا 
*

----------


## سانتو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 75 (3 من الأعضاء و 72 زائر)
جميعنا فى انتظار الصور ياكسلاوى وياالصايم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

أدى التدافع الشديد من قبل معجبي الراحل محمود عبد العزيز فنان الشباب الأول في السودان والذين ينتظرون الجثمان القادم من العاصمة الأردنية عمان لأحداث مؤسفة .. حيث أدي التدافع إلي إغلاق شارع مطار الخرطوم بعد ان تضاربت الأنباء زمن وصول الطائرة الخاصة بجهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني التي تم إرسالها لإحضار الجثمان وقد قاد ذلك التدافع الكبير إلي ان تتوقف الحركة المرورية في المسار المؤدي لداخل الخرطوم وتعثر الحركة في المسار المغاير وذلك رغماً عن وجود شرطة المرور التي اضطرت إلي الانسحاب من مكان تجمهر الحواتة.
وقامت بعض الجماهير الاعتداء على مكتب مدير الطيران توحطيم البوابات الإلكترونية ونوافذ تحصيل رسوم الدخول للمطار تماماً، وتحطيم عدد من السيارات، وقد شهد المطار حالات اغماء وسط الجماهير واعتقالات طالت عدد من الجمهور.
الشرطة السودانية استعادت سيطرتها على المدرج واخراج المتظاهرين منه.
وقد قام طيران الامارات بتحويل وجهة رحلة قادمة من دبى لم تستطيع الهبوط إلي السعودية وهبطت بمطار جدة..




اذا لم تحدث منا هثل هذة الافعال فكيف نكون سودانيون ؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم الصلاة عليه في جامع الصبابي وسيدفن في مقابر الصبابي حسب وصية اهله .
والان الموكب في الاتجاه لمواراته الثرى في مثواه الاخير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الى الان لم تنزل صور في المواقع المختلفة حتى اجهزة الاعلام لم تتمكن من البث المباشر بسبب الاذحام
فور وصول صور في اي موقع سنمدكم بها بالتاكيد

بالجد شئ خيالي لايمكن ان يوصف ابدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على فكرة يااخوان الراحل قريب زوجة عضو المنبر عزالدين ( EZZO  )
احسن الله عزاكم الحبيب عزو وربنا يصبركم على الفقد الجلل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان في هذه اللحظة يوارى جثمان محمود عبد العزيز الثرى بمقابر الصبابي وسط حشود جماهيرية لم يسبق لها مثيل

اللهم تقبله عندك قبولا حسنا وخفف عليه السؤال وثبته عند السؤال واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة يارحيم يااكرم الاكرمين

*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تم دفن الحوت بمقابر الصبابي ببحري
وسط حشود كبيرة وغير مسبوقة من محبي الفنان الشاب الذين ارتبطوا به في مشواره الفن الثر
 وقد تم تشييع الحوت الى مسواه الاخير من دون ان يتم احضاره الى منزله بحي المزاد ببحري
 رغم ان اعداد كبيرة من الجماهير كانت تنتظر هناك، وقد صاحب تواجد الاعداد الضخمة من الجماهير بالقرب من منزل محمود عبد العزيز بالمزاد احداث مؤسفة،
 فبعد صادامت بين الشرطة والجمهور تم حرق احد بصات الولاية الذي كان متوااجدا من اجل نقل الجماهير الى مقابر الصبابي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ان القلب ليحزن وان العين لتدمع ولانقول الا مايرضى الله وانا لفراقك يامحمود لمحزونون
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------

